# Budgie stepping up but bites HARD!!!



## VincentBudgie

After quite a while, Vince has finally stepped up! :001_tongue:

However, to do this she really bites. She bites, then steps up and then as soon as you move, or sometimes just randomly, she bites again. She doesn't seem scared or anything... so I'm not sure why she's doing this? She's never been like this before (but she's only just started stepping up today) I keep my hand really still and even when she bites, I never react or make any quick movements to unnerve her etc.

Plus, it really hurts! Haha!

I've uploaded a video below as it's easier than trying to explain.






Does anyone know why she might be biting so much? Also, how can I carry on with the taming process but stop her biting? I'M CONFUSED!

Thanks guys! :sulpher too:


----------



## iHeartPieds

I've had this problem before as well. When she bites, ask her to step up again. If she bites again, ask her to step up. Once she steps up without biting, put her on her play stand or somewhere that she likes. Eventually she will learn that biting means she has to work and she'll stop.


----------



## StarlingWings

How old is she? She may be approaching her "teenage stage", which makes budgies more aggressive and quick-tempered as they hit puberty.

When she bites, say "no" firmly (but not loudly) and put her down in her cage and leave the room. Budgies are flock animals and being rejected by a member of their "flock" conveys your disappointment with her. Eventually she will grow out of being so "bitey" but for right now it will help to convey to her through your body language what you want from her. When she steps up without biting, praise her heartily.

Here's a link with more on the "teenage" stage: http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html


----------



## Drummer

You've received some great advice. 

I went through something similar with a female budgie except she was already tame when she went through "puberty" (and a couple years old:glare and like your female - she would bite hard. I eventually started using a couple of wood perches that I would have her step up onto instead of my finger - until she stopped biting. A few days later I was able to have her step up onto my finger without being bit and she was back to her normal sweet self.


----------



## philw

The video is good in showing that she needs something to do other than just sit on your finger. I'm thinking that she's just trying to find out every thing about this finger. Parrot family birds only have their beaks and feet to examine objects. When she steps up (which is good) do you move her to another location, or let her out the cage? Stepping up should be a way to direct your bird to a novel area or favored experience. Not just to sit on your finger. She's seems to be treating your finger as a toy. My suggestion would be to just don't give her time to explore the textures of your finger. While on your finger give her
something to do that she can chew on. Give her outside of cage time immediately when she steps up. This should be an easy fix. Hope this works.


----------



## FlowerBlossoms

I'm also dealing with this too, but I was able to find a website to explain it.

Here's the link!
http://feistyhome.phpwebhosting.com/puberty.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentBudgie

Thanks everyone! Will definitely try these steps. She was biting less by the end of the weekend so that's good already! She bites her toys alot too, but I think she's naturally a little curious :001_tongue:

We let her out her cage for the first time too but now she seems a little nervous and won't stay on my finger as long. Is this normal? I was thinking she might feel a bit overwhelmed/confused about coming out the cage so have left her alone for a few days.

Any advice appreciated!


----------

